# opening a joint account - whos best?



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im am currently with halifax and the mrs is with lloyds. We want to opena joint account and start some savings together. She wants to transfer 1500 straight in and then will will top it up together over the next year or so...

who would you recommend we choose?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

are u thinking on the lines off regular savings like monthly or know and then when u have spare cash?


----------

